
Differential privacy in (a bit) more detail - p4bl0
https://desfontain.es/privacy/differential-privacy-in-more-detail.html
======
p4bl0
I think this will interest HN as a follow-up to two recent posts and
discussions:

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17737148](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17737148)

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17743293](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17743293)

